# Rough Engine start?



## jtg (Oct 9, 2003)

I have a 97 E39 and lately my engine is starting really rough.
Like if i don't drive it for a 2-3days when i start it you can feel the engine vibrate. But after letting it sit/warm up for 5 mins or so then its stops vibrating/rough and is fine.

My engine lights indicator comes on when i start it but I dont know what they mean. its a yellow bar and a red one next to it.

I brought my car in to the dealership last week and they say the light proably went on because my water pump might need to be replace. So they suck the water out and reset the lights and test drove it. And it was fine. Now 3 days later the enigne is kinda rough again and the lights on again.


They also said i need the following sometime in the future:

An inspection II pack which is basically changing new spark plugs and filters.
And a cooling system flush and a brake fuild flush.

But they didint tell me exactly whats causing my engine to start rough.

Do you guys think its a sparks plugs cause this or water pump?


----------



## mrogers (Mar 2, 2004)

I'm not sure what's causing your rough idle, but an Inspection II is a bit more than just spark plugs and fluid flush. Check your owner's manual, there's a table in the back that describes what the inspection covers. Also check your owner's manual for which warning lights those yellow and red "bars" are that you're describing -- from the way you describe them they sound like the service lights, not the check engine light. Look in the manual, it will tell you what they mean.

Start there...in the meantime, maybe someone more knowledgeable will offer an opinion.


----------



## jtg (Oct 9, 2003)

i dont have an 97 E39 manual hehehe

the 2000 manaul is a little different


----------



## Salvator (Oct 14, 2003)

jtg said:


> i dont have an 97 E39 manual hehehe
> 
> the 2000 manaul is a little different


Logon to www.bmwusa.com and visit the owners circle... after you get in the Owner's Circle, you should be able to download a copy of your owner's manual... As you are in Canada, maybe you should try the Canadian website first, but alternately, try the US one...


----------

